# Is it possible to have Natural killer cells test anywhere in Ireland??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, Is this test possible at al ANYWHERE over here or do we have to go to England for it?

Thannks for replying,Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## AnnJ (Sep 5, 2008)

SIMS in Dublin, AFAIK.  Worth emailing them to ask.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi ,

I was wondering the same thing too!!  In fact i rang my local GP & they never heard of it.  I have no idea who can test for it.  But i would love to try it as i know a girl who was tested for it & had NK cells.  She had DE & bease of the NK cells they treated her for it.. he is now 11 weeks pregnant with twins. (That was her 6th IVF).  She lives in England.

Sorry i can't help.


----------



## gretta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi girls,

I can confirm that The Sims Clinic in Dublin can test for and treat for Natural Killer Cells. I have been told I have them (had one m/c)and am embarking on an IVF donor egg cycle so will be on treatment for the NKC's. Sims phone number is 01 2993920.

Good luck!

gretta


----------

